# 12 weeks 6 days what do you all think please?!



## CharCharxxx

Girl or boy?!!! X


----------



## CharCharxxx

Nobody??


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Pink :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Boy!


----------



## CharCharxxx

Thanks for the responses! I'm in two minds hard to tell if the spine isn't completely flat! Plus when I've looked online some women have posted up their scan pics which are confirmed girls and I think their nubs stick up slightly! X


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Err it's a tricky one as it has a very slight angle but I still think girl.... As your 12+6 so don't think it will rise any more
:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## chelsealynnb

I guess girl


----------



## madseasons

:pink:


----------



## CharCharxxx

Thanks for all the guesses ladies keep them coming :) I really don't mind what I have as I have one of each already.. But another little girlie would be lovely especially in the summer time like my daughter was born :) x


----------



## Avo82

Girl guess x


----------



## Tesh23

Boy!


----------



## babydustcass

Pink x


----------



## 6lilpigs

100% boy guess from me:) The shadow bit above the brighter white nub line looks like a classic 13 week boy nub:)


----------



## embeth

I would say classic boy nub.. Shadow above the white line looks like stacking u get with boys to me.. &#128521; xx


----------



## CharCharxxx

What stacking bit are you referring to ladies I can't really see anything :-/ lol xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Boy =)


----------



## CharCharxxx

Any more?! X


----------



## waanderluster

Boy !


----------



## lau86

Boy


----------



## rebeccalouise

:blue:


----------



## Jerseygirl7

I'm thinking girl. On my little boys scan at 12.6 weeks his nub was very prominent and straight up, yours is much flatter on comparison.


----------



## CharCharxxx

Jerseygirl7 said:


> I'm thinking girl. On my little boys scan at 12.6 weeks his nub was very prominent and straight up, yours is much flatter on comparison.

I put it on that ingender forum and out of roughly 20 responses they all said they couldn't decide as they think it could go either way lol what makes me think it could possibly be girl is although the nub slightly sticks up the spine isn't flat, argh I can't wait to find out!! X


----------



## dinky

Boy


----------

